# Becoming a freemason



## osagyefo1000 (Apr 30, 2013)

My name is nana I am from ghana in west Africa its been a long time dream to enter this brotherhood but its not been easy to even locate one member let alone enter I would realky like to enter the brotherhood any person who can assist me will be appreciated kindly pm me


----------



## dfreybur (May 1, 2013)

osagyefo1000 said:


> My name is nana I am from ghana in west Africa its been a long time dream to enter this brotherhood but its not been easy to even locate one member let alone enter I would realky like to enter the brotherhood any person who can assist me will be appreciated kindly pm me



http://www.ugle.org.uk/about-ugle/u...ps-in-africa/district-grand-lodge-of-ghana-5/

That web site gives the contact for the District Grand Lodge of Ghana.


----------

